# Been With Us 2 Years Today



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Moose is beautiful! I love Pyrs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Moose*

Moose is a beautiful boy! You make a wonderful family and he is SO LUCKY to get you as parents!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 2nd Anniversary to you and your handsome Moose.
He's a very lucky boy, you and your husband have such huge good hearts.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Moose is so lovely, I'm so glad he found a place in your family.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy 2nd Anniversary! Moose is very handsome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Moose*

Would love the give Moose some BIG HUGS!!!


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Love the pics of Moose!! He's one lucky dog and you and Jerry are lucky to be his parents!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone. We really love that big goof ball. He is actually only the second dog I ever owned that was not a sporting dog---going all the way back to 1956. I have had English Setters, Irish Setters and Goldn retrievers;. Before Moose we had adopted another Great Pyrenees--my first none sporting odg--but lost him after only 3 1/32 weeks to hemangiosarcoma;..


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Moose is absolutely beautiful and clearly a very much loved family member. I know what you mean about the muzzle dripping after a drink of water. Our black and tan coonhound has the same problem. We keep what we refer to as "the jowl towel" next to the water bowl for Jack


----------

